# My Moebius Dracula



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

I just finished the Moebius Dracula kit today for a customer in New York. Over all I think that it's a great, fun model kit. Jeff Yagher did a great job on the sculpt of Dracula's face. My only _(2)_ complaints are,... I wish that the cape was designed a little bit better. I'm not sure why it took so many separate pieces for just the one cape. Also, I'm not crazy about where the figure stands on the base because he hides the wonderfully sculpted _(detailed)_ door behind him. With that being said, this is by far the BEST monster kit released by Moebius thus far.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Another Monsterpiece!!! Excellent use of color!!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks Mitch .


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic job on the faux-light painting!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Great paint job Mike, love the flame effects on the wall.. i agree with the figure infront of the door... i would try to turn the figure slightly if possible..


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks John and Ian!  .


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Reminds me of The Prisoner of Castle Mare painted in Aurora box style colors.Great paint job.I suspect that the cape might come in so many peices because the molds could perhaps not open up again properly due to the cape's shape and probably risk producing twisted parts of the cape or worse if done in less pieces.But this is just a guess.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool, looks super! Love the purple treatment! You did a great job!
For whatever reason, I skipped this kit. I wanted a scarier face on this kit. And I had trouble seeing Lugosi in the likeness. But nonetheless, you have done the kit justice.
:thumbsup:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks Guys. The part that I hate is that I have to ship it off to the Buyer, LOL. No, just kidding. I have a different idea of how I want to paint my own kit.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Terrific job all the way around. Especially the facial pigment and the torch illumination. Thanks for posting


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks Jimmy.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Lookin' SHARP! Two thumbs up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Very nicely executed, Mr. Rutherford! 'Love the colors!

- GJS


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Another Masterpiece Mike. I especially like the torch's back lighting on the wall.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks Men!


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Love the way you did the light reflecting off the back wall...really great!

Fred
Modeler's Resource®


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

BatFanMan said:


> Love the way you did the light reflecting off the back wall...really great!
> 
> Fred
> Modeler's Resource®


Thanks Fred.


----------

